# Metal Bridge Comments needed.



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, 
Ordered the 1/2" metal tubing for this metal bridge for my layout. It will hold two tracks, so wondering if the width is about right and if I would need a support in the middle of it or not. Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

inside the rails i calculate 150mm =6" width for one straight track. 
(my broadest car is the old LGB post-wagon, having 5 1/8 width) 

so, if your railing is not thicker than 1" each side, it should be broad enough.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 
Maybe this post will help until I can get home and measure my double wide (bridge) to check your inside clearances. 

http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=30059 

Be advised that you may need a one car length of straight track leading into and out of the bridge so that you don't have an "over hang" impact...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I made a through truss bridge. Each Section is 10 ft long. My denentions are 12 inches wide and 12 inches high 

14 inches wide should be much better. My bridges are a little tight.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. Jerry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry 
My MLS bridge has min of 7" center to center, but I pefer 8" like the bangs bridge is so 1:20 can use it. 
Be sure to plan for Garden Metal models cats walks to complete the look of it. price around for a dealer who will bid for that much. You can always do one side at a time. 

14ft span??? Boy???? You may want a center support. the Bangs main support is ( I think) 13ft nut its high. 











12" would probably be where my cross members are above the locos. but allow room for the gurder to go under the rail. DON'T set track right on 1/2" steel


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Marty, 
It will be about 7.5" center to center, so that should be fine. The base will have 4 pieces of the tubing to support the tracks-see the red lines in the plan. So the bottom will have a total of six 1/2" pieces 14' long. Couple of mechanical engineer buddies told me they calculated it should be fine with no center support. Got a web site for those catwalks? You order them from Kidman's? Jerry


----------

